# WTB: USB N wireless adapter



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

Looking for a Tivo Wireless N USB adapter : AN0100

Something cheaper than the Clearance Center price of $60.

Can paypal or amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

The only TiVo Wireless N Adapter I am aware of isn't a USB adapter but an ethernet to wireless adapter,the AN0100, and I am not aware of any third party USB wireless N adapter that works with TiVo. Third party ethernet to wireless adapters work with TiVo just fine such as the Linksys WGA600N which may be inexpensive now.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

yes. the AN0100 is what I am looking for, as that's also the only one in the Clearance Center.

Let me clarify post.

Thanks!


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

steinercat said:


> yes. the AN0100 is what I am looking for, as that's also the only one in the Clearance Center.
> 
> Let me clarify post.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't think $50 for a N was a bad price in the clearance center. I'd pull the trigger if I needed one.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

steinercat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a Tivo Wireless N USB adapter : AN0100
> 
> ...


Unless you are planning on doing real-time streaming between Elites, wireless G should be sufficient. I use inexpensive wireless G routers set for bridge mode and can transfer HD video to/from Tivos with no problem. I just get it started and then start watching. Truth be told, I think the Tivo may be the real limiting factor on bandwidth, not the wireless speed.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

how did a simple WTB post get so complicated? 

I just want to buy a Tivo N USB adapter, because I am setting up another THD and want to keep my entire network N, and hopefully I don't need a reason to explain why I want to stay with an all 'N' Network.

If anyone has one for $50 shipped. Iw ill take it.

Thanks for all the suggestions...but I just want a Tivo N USB adapter. That's all.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

steinercat said:


> how did a simple WTB post get so complicated?
> 
> I just want to buy a Tivo N USB adapter, because I am setting up another THD and want to keep my entire network N, and hopefully I don't need a reason to explain why I want to stay with an all 'N' Network.
> 
> ...


That's the nature of the forum. We will ask you questions and make suggestions until you either give in or convince us that you really know what you are asking for.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> That's the nature of the forum. We will ask you questions and make suggestions until you either give in or convince us that you really know what you are asking for.


Tell us what you want and we'll tell you what you need.

As in, tell us what the end goal is. Maybe we know a better way to get there.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

i need to connect my THD to the network. I don't want CAT 5. I want N. I already have a MOCA adapter, but that's ebing used for my Media Player. I don't want to connect a switch to the MOCA. There's no phone line near the THD.

it's really simple....I just want to buy a Tivo N adapter.


----------

